# معالجــــــــة المياة والمخلفات الصناعيــــــــة Water & Waste water Treatment



## المهندس علي ماجد (7 مارس 2008)

نقدم لكم اهم المراجع التي تناولت موضوع معالج المياة والمخلفات

Water Quality & Treatment Handbook

Water Quality and Treatment: A Handbook of Community Water Supplies

Handbook of Water and Wastewater Treatment Plant Operations

Physical-Chemical Treatment of Water and Wastewater

Handbook of Water and Wastewater Treatment Technologies, First Edition

Handbook of Water Treatment, 2nd English Edition

Alternatives for Ground Water Cleanup

Setting Priorities for Drinking Water Contaminants

Mathematics Manual for Water and Wastewater Treatment Plant Operators

Industrial Water Treatment in Refineries and Petrochemical Plants

Water Purification using Heat Pumps

Water Treatment and Pathogen Control

Biotechnology for Waste and Wastewater Treatment

Waste Treatment in the Process Industries

Industrial Waste Treatment Handbook

Industrial Waste Treatment Handbook, Second Edition

Waste Treatment in the Food Processing Industry

Waste Treatment and Disposal

Hazardous and Radioactive Waste Treatment Technologies Handbook

Handbook of Solid Waste Management and Waste Minimization Technologies

​


----------



## المهندس علي ماجد (7 مارس 2008)




----------



## h.chemist (8 مارس 2008)

كويس جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## h.chemist (8 مارس 2008)

كويس جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## بشار رائد (11 مارس 2008)

شكرا للموضوع و هل هذه دعاية لملتقى المهندس المسلم ؟


----------



## خلفي عادل (12 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك و جزاكالله بكل حرف حسنة


----------



## فغير (18 أبريل 2008)

merci bien continu


----------



## امير العراق (20 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم اخي مشكور جدا بس مدا يفتح عندي اي موقع


----------



## mkn (24 أبريل 2008)

Can you explain to us How we can dowenload this links Pls?


----------



## موود كيميائي (6 مايو 2008)

مشكور يالطيب


----------



## وضاحة (9 مايو 2008)

تسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسلم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ك/ محمود جمال (23 أكتوبر 2009)

جميع الروابط مش شغاله يا ريت لو امكن تجديدها او روابط


----------



## مرتضى الموسوي (24 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور حبيبي الغالي


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم اخي مشكور جدا بس مدا يفتح عندي اي موقع*​


----------



## goran-che.eng (26 أكتوبر 2009)

اخي كتير احتاج هل كتوب بس ولا رابط يفتح ,,,يدخل موقع يكول للبيع


----------



## goran-che.eng (29 أكتوبر 2009)

منتظرينك ماكو اي رد؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ


----------

